Ask HN: Which public chat groups are you in? - ege_erdogan
======
eloahx
irc.bitcoin.com ([https://irc.bitcoin.com](https://irc.bitcoin.com)) freenode
#reddit and ##truth Rizon #help #4chan #8chan etc

the Namers chat on Discord for Namebase.io (cool community) the Handshake_HNS
room on telegram

